# Aéreas de Pelotas - RS ( Instagram - @borgesncs



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

Olá, seguem atuais fotos aéreas da cidade de Pelotas, RS!

Espero que gostem! todas as fotos são do perfil @borgesncs do Instagram e lá tem muito mais!

1-









2-









3-









4-









5-


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom. A foto 3 está espetacular.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Estão entre as melhores aéreas de Pelotas que eu já vi . Sei lá, acho que Pelotas vista de cima tem uma vibe única, é uma cidade de prédios baixinhos e agora esses estão sendo completados com um arquitetura contemporânea muito interessante.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Belo achado, Thiago!

Todas as fotos postadas estão muito boas, entre as melhores aéreas de Pelotas que já vi. Uma "pena" que o SSC redimensiona as fotos automaticamente, mas dá pra ver melhor clicando nelas...

Valeu por ter compartilhado conosco!


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Abalooooouuuuuu Thiago!!!


----------

